# Aluminum skiff scratch build



## citizens (Mar 1, 2015)

bulkheads tacked


----------



## citizens (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## citizens (Mar 1, 2015)

Ribbing in floor


----------



## citizens (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## citizens (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## citizens (Mar 1, 2015)

lean post


----------



## citizens (Mar 1, 2015)

water test with 25hp tiller


----------



## citizens (Mar 1, 2015)

media blasted with garnet to prep for paint


----------



## citizens (Mar 1, 2015)

priming


----------



## citizens (Mar 1, 2015)

body work done


----------



## citizens (Mar 1, 2015)

awlgrip primer


----------



## citizens (Mar 1, 2015)

seafoam green


----------



## citizens (Mar 1, 2015)

tuff grip non skid rolled on


----------



## citizens (Mar 1, 2015)

rolled on pettit primer


----------



## citizens (Mar 1, 2015)

black bottom paint. Right now its at a shop getting everything wired up, should be back this week and then its going to another shop to have my 40hp johnson mounted and it will be ready to fish. Ill post more pics when everything is done.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

That's a sweet build! I want one


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

That is very cool!!! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## PaulSherwood (May 24, 2013)

Congratulations, looks like a great little skiff!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yes sir ! 

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Quality work there. This is a much more substantial build then your run of the mill Lowe.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Opened this thinking you were trying to repair a Jon boat. This is infinitely cooler. Nice work.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

That rocks! What are the dimensions and weight? Did you use .100 or .125? Your wet test doesn't look like the southeastern coast. Is the boat designed to be an all-round beater, a rock hopper or an oyster grinder?
;D

Nate


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm jealous. Yours is oyster-proof.
If I had the tools and skills, I'd like to try building one that way.
Very nice.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

That is freaking awesome!


----------



## citizens (Mar 1, 2015)

Bottom and bulkheads are 3/16's and sides and decks are 1/8th. 3/16's is probably overkill but I didn't want to worry about distortion on the bottom when welding it up, but dont mind the fact that I could probably run it up a jettie without damaging it. Test run was done on the northeast cape fear at a boat launch right around the corner from my shop. Plan to use it primarily for fishing the creeks and bays around carolina beach and wrightstille beach area. Boat is 15'6" long and 55" wide and hull was weighing in around 400lbs. GPS'd with the 25hp at 27 by myself and 25 with a passenger. Really want to do 30 with passenger and gear so I traded the 25hp for a 40hp.


----------



## citizens (Mar 1, 2015)

got it back from wiring, tomorrow motor gets mounted


----------



## citizens (Mar 1, 2015)

under console


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

After the hack wiring jobs I've seen on the average production boat, I have learned to appreciate organized, tidy wiring. That looks great.

Nate


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

ILM

My daughter has a beach house on Oak island an I have had my boat in the Cape Fear River many times. I am planning to go up over Memorial Day and it won't be hard to spot your boat. Cool build


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

You have just restored my faith in the bragging spot. Very impressed!!


----------



## citizens (Mar 1, 2015)

motor mounted. Should be test running tomorrow. So excited


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That boat is looking good. Love the color


----------



## citizens (Mar 1, 2015)

lettered it up today. Was able to run a little bit this week but the weather was a bit nasty. Should be able to get some good water shots this weekend


----------



## citizens (Mar 1, 2015)

[/URL]cket.com/user/wlrbrett/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150518_173204_zpsd5l7ghfa.jpg.html]







[/URL]/img]


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That's one cool looking boat do you consider it a bay boat or flats boat. Also what are the speeds and HP of the motor


----------



## citizens (Mar 1, 2015)

Motor is a 1985 johnson 40hp. GPS by myself at 36mph, 32mph with passenger and gear. I guess its a bit of a hybrid, I am putting a poling platform on it, but the higher bow helps it run a little dryer in the chop. I do a lot of flounder fishing in the lower cape fear and it can get nasty in a hurry. Also to do is mount the trolling motor I just picked up as well.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Sent you a PM. That is a good idea for a poling platform then you can sneak up on them


----------

